# Florida Concealed Weapons License Class



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Shooters,
My name is Capt Ron Beermunder. I'm a certified NRA instructor who offers Concealed Weapons License training or CCW training 7 days a week.
The classes are done around your schedule by appointment only. They can be completed in one or two sessions and times range between 3-8 hours depending on your skill level and comfort with firearms.
Our website is 
www.IWillNotBeAVictim.com
The classes are private and can be for 1-4 students. I like to keep the amount of students low because the we fire 200-300 rounds and smaller classes equal safer classes.
Cost for superior private training around your schedule including guns and ammo, application, notarization, $150.00 
Keep in mind the local gun shows can give you a training certificate also for only $145.00 +tax and you only have to shoot one wax bullet in to a cardboard back stop. I dont know how that's considered training, it really is a serious safety issue. People have a God given right as well as a Constitutional right to defend themselves, they also have a responsibility to everyone else to have adequate training. Remember you and I will be out in public with these people.
Please contact me through my personal Email and not through the forum.
*"How do we do this?"*
1. You begin by calling me directly on my cell phone or Email me to discuss details.
Phone: (850) 434-8464 Email: [email protected]
2. We pick a date and time that's good for you.
3. We meet at our class room in Pensacola located 1.8 miles from the front gate of NAS PCOLA. Spend 1-3 hours in class room. This is where we will discuss gun safety, CCW laws, guns, shooting scenarios, tell stories, take apart and reassembe guns and clean guns, become intimate with the parts of guns. Inexperienced shooters will also shoot air soft pistols at this time to learn the fundamentals of shooting.
4. We drive 32 miles to STYX River Range
5. We shoot several 200-300 rounds, .22, .38, 9mm, 12 gauge, .223, etc...
6. We return to the class room and you will take a quick and easy 50 question multiple choice test. You will receive your NRA pistol training certificate which will fulfill the training requirement for your Florida Concealed Weapons License.
7. I will provide you with the CCW application and notarize the application for you free of charge. If you need moral support, I will also go with you to the sheriff's office to assist you in getting your finger prints taken (another application fulfillment), and can do the same for the passport photo. I hope to soon be able to take the passport photo for you.
Things you need to apply:
Firearms Safety Training Certificate
Fingerprint Card
Passport Photo
Notarized Application Form
Check made out to Florida Dept of Agriculture $117.00


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Capt Ron.
How have you been?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Capt. Ron. Good to hear from you. I wondered if maybe you had gotten sideways at the Floribama and perhaps you were cooling your heels in the hoosegow, or something worse. :icon_smile_big:

I've already got a carry permit in another State so I won't be needing your services, but I can tell you that I was just recently packing in your fair city when I came there for a funeral. I wasn't packing at the funeral, I just carry the thing when I travel. I had to make sure Florida was a recriprocal State first and it is.

Anyway, good to hear from you.

Cruiser


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Capt Ron: As others have said, it's good to hear from you again and, paraphrasing Toby Kieth, it appears from your present post that, "while your not as young as you once was, you are as enterprising as you ever was"!


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

More important than that, how did your dog make out?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Cpt. Ron -- looks like a great class. I like the idea of exposing the students to "alternate firearms" during the course of their qualification. Did you shoot the Glock match down there last month?


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*I have missed yooze guys!*

Gentlemen,
I have been slammed teaching the CCW course. Diving has been very slow due to the windy and cold weather we have had this winter. If I can keep teachign the gun classes I may not have to worry about diving any more and perhaps even start diving again for pleasure.
I didnt have any CCW students today so I answered the computer system call at 5:31am this morning to go in and substitute teach for one of our seven high schools in Pensacola. (the most urban of the high schools) the kids aren't much on fashion, but they keep me on my toes and always make me a better teacher at the end of the day. the urban schools are my favorite to teach, not just ofr the challenge, but I believe the kids there have the most potential that can be brought out. they are much brighter than they believe and I thinks that's the biggest problem is that these kids just don't believe in themselves.

As far as fashion, all my fashion has been around concealing my 9mm Kel-Tec, the world's lightest 9mm at 12.5oz. I dont pack on school property, but I do wear my bullet-proof vest sometimes 

And thanks for asking about my dog Harley. he has made a perfect recovery and is as healthy as ever. I just need to work more on his gun shyness.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What kind of rifles do you use,Ron?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

You need a rifle for Pathmark Howard?
I recommend a SMLE jungle carbine in a scabbard you can tie to a cart. OZ made rhino bullets handloaded with the 215 grain heavy loads give you 10 rapid fire shots at charging soccer moms in SUVs. Aim for air conditioning condensor, gets their attention everytime.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> You need a rifle for Pathmark Howard?
> I recommend a SMLE jungle carbine in a scabbard you can tie to a cart. OZ made rhino bullets handloaded with the 215 grain heavy loads give you 10 rapid fire shots at charging soccer moms in SUVs. Aim for air conditioning condensor, gets their attention everytime.


Is it small enough to fit in my pocket?


----------

